# Firm stool in the morning and loose in the evening



## Okin

I am feeding my 5 month old GSD Fromm Large Breed Puppy. She seems to really like the food. She has been on it long enough to go through the large bag so it is not a newly introduced food. Her stools are firm when I take her out in the morning but when I take her out in the evening they can be very loose and sometimes runny. Is this normal? Sometimes they will be very loose, sometimes they will start firm and the end of the movement is loose.


----------



## Sunflowers

How many times a day are you feeding, and how much?


----------



## Okin

We are feeding her three times a day, about 7:00 AM, Noon and 6:30 on average. We are feeding her 1 3/4 cups per feeding. Usually when I notice the most soft stools she has eaten within a half hour to an hour.


----------



## StellaSquash

almost sounds like overeating to me... feeding too much. cut back to twice a day and start cutting back the daily amount.


----------



## Sunflowers

That's what it is. Too much food. You might want to reduce it to one cup each meal.


----------



## Okin

Interesting. I just double checked the feeding chart and in her Weight 40-50lbs and age 3-4 months it says to feed 5-6 cups a day. She will be 5 months in 5 days and at 5-7 months in the same weight range they suggest only 3 1/2 - 4 cups. Maybe she is ready for the 5 month reduction. I actually thought the amount of food kept going up and was kind of shocked how much she was eating. It is interesting to see that it actually goes down at 5 months. 

I really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## skier16

my puppy is only 14 weeks on but she had a similar issue from over feeding and she is also on fromm LBP. her AM stools would always be great then the rest of the day would be pudding like. I cut her back a 1/4 cup and everything returned to normal.


----------



## Shade

Delgado ate Fromm LBP and the highest he needed was 4.5 cups at around 8 months, that was with 3 hours of exercise at the dog park daily. I would definetely cut back to around 3-4 cups and see how it goes


----------



## Okin

Thanks for the feedback I started cutting back last night I hope that fixes the situation!


----------



## RiverDan

Please let us know. Baron has this now and again. I'm going to take 1/4 cup away and test.
Good topic.


----------



## vickip9

Does your puppy get a lot of exercise during the day, especially right before his loose stools in the evening? I know my dog gets very loose stools after we've been exercising. He's firm every other time, but something about the exercise loosens up his bowels. I wonder if that might have something to do with it??


----------



## Okin

So it has been about a week since I reduced Athena's food from 1 3/4 cups 3 times a day to 1 1/4 cups three times a day. Each day the evening stools seemed to become more firm and as of last night it was pretty much right where it should be! So I think it was to much food that was causing the problems. I really appreciate the help.


----------

